# Goju Kata Video mpegs



## GojuBujin (Nov 30, 2002)

Osu,

I have put a few kata mpegs up on my Goju site.  I have on there the katas, Sanchin, Gekisai Dai Ichi, Shisochin, Sanseru, and Sepai.  I also put a few bunkai on there for each of the kata.  

Scroll down about half way on the page and you'll see the videos.

http://www.inigmasoft.com/goyukai/kata.htm

Michael C. Byrd


----------



## DKI Girl (Dec 3, 2002)

Hi Michael....I know I am going to open a can of worms here, but I have a few questions about your bunkai on your website.

The Kata Sepai Bunkai #1.  Can you please explain to me what you are doing?  I would like to know what targets you are aiming for when you are doing this technique.

Sepai Bunkai #2.  Would you really do this in a fight?  Won't the small bone in your arm break before you end this technique?

Thank you for the information.  

dki girl

PS....your kata really does look good.  I enjoyed watching Sanchin.  The version I know is a little different, but I always like seeing different ways the kata is done.


----------



## GojuBujin (Dec 3, 2002)

Osu,

Thanks for the compliment.

The first bunkai, on the break the intended target is the xiphoid process. striking with the left index finger knuckle.  on the elbow you can hit just under the groin, or into the bladder.

On the 2nd bunkai, I may not do the technique exactly according to hoyle.  I think the arm break would server a great purpose if someone came at you with a knife or arm or what ever   The small bone i my hand?  do u mean on the downward block or after you have the arm pinned?  the opponets arm is actually trapped primarily by my arm pit, while the other pulls down for the break,  hope that answered your question.  If not, ill record you a more upclose view of the technique!

Michael C. Byrd
http://www.inigmasoft.com/goyukai


----------



## GojuBujin (Dec 3, 2002)

osu,

the first bunkai, the attacker grabs your wrist with both hands, you may get a better look at the actual technique if you look at the kata video, it's kind of a weird technique unless its slowed down and you can see it done or do it a few times.

Michael C. Byrd


----------



## GojuBujin (Dec 3, 2002)

OOPS, This was supposed to go under the Goju mpegs thread....

Michael C. Byrd


----------



## Mike Clarke (Dec 3, 2002)

Hello Michael,

Thanks for the e-mails and the info.
Your kata and bunkai look nice, basic but nice.
I mean that as a compliment not a critism. Bunkai are as you no doubt know are not fixed and not designed to work against someone doing karate teachnique [though of course they do work well still].

I can see lots of things missing from your bunkai [lost opportunities], but they do show the basic thinking behind the various parts of the kata so they are serving a purpose.

You have to be a little careful with bunkai, because so many people in the martial arts think the set training bunkai are the final answer to the problems presented by any given attack, but that's just silly when you think about it.

Your karate looks polished and quite smooth and I thank you for being a good example of goju-ryu.

Don't forget to let me have that mailing address for the magazine articles on Hobbs sensei [circa 1984].

Regards,
Mike


----------



## arnisador (Dec 3, 2002)

Threads merged.

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------



## DKI Girl (Dec 3, 2002)

Hi Mike...I would love to see a larger version of the bunkai or the kata....I am watching them on a laptop as it is and they are a little hard to see.

I agree with Mike Clarke that I feel you are missing some opportunities, but it all depends on what the objective of that particular bunkai is for.

It looked like in that bunkai that you were blocking the kick with your arm....not striking with the hand or fist....it's hard for me to see....sorry.

Thanks!!  

dki girl


----------



## GojuBujin (Dec 3, 2002)

Osu,

Arigato Gozaimasu.

I believe i blocked with the bottom part of my fist (if I didn't my error)

Explain more in detail lost opportunities, so that I can work to not have as many! In sepai primarily or all of them?

I did primarily intend to use some more of the basic bunkai if you will, so that those who weren't as familiar with the kata, could see the correlation more easily

Michael C. Byrd
http://www.inigmasoft.com/goyukai


----------



## Mike Clarke (Dec 4, 2002)

Hello Michael,

I'm not sure if dki girl and I are talking about the same lost opportunities here?

From a goju-ryu point of view you seemed to be using your strength [muscles] more than your bodyweight, and it's hard to tell if you have a sense of kuzushi [disrupting the attackers balance/stability]. Also there are plenty of opportunities to strike and keep the attacker on the back foot as it were that arn't shown on your clips.

But look Michael, as I said in my last post, what you have shown is good stuff, but it's only an introduction to what might be done with the concepts found in a kata. My worry for people is that they see something like this and believe that these are the only explanations of the movements involved.

I like 'em anyway, so thanks for posting them.

Mike.


----------



## DKI Girl (Dec 4, 2002)

Michael

I figured that these were basic clips for the kata bunkai.  You might think about letting people know on your website that there are many applications for each technique and here are some simple ideas.  You always have to expect that non martial artsits are looking at the website maybe thinking about joining, so simple basic ideas are great to put up....good job!!

Lost opportunities....it's hard to say if Mike and I are talking about the "same" things, but we both in our own views feel that you are missing opportunities from our own perspective.  We all have different ideas, right or wrong, it only matters what you feel is correct.

Many of the techniques are difficult to see for me being on my laptop, so for now I will refrain from making specific comments.  Basically, don't pass up a target just to go to another one farther up on the body.

dki girl


----------



## Mike Clarke (Dec 5, 2002)

My comments came only from the feelings I have for goju-ryu and the kata posted. I'm really not critisizing them, only pointing out that many people do believe the bunkai they train in are the "set" answers to the problems of being attacked in a particular way, and fail to see that they are only opportunities to look deeper into the problem [an attack and how to deal with it].

I'm a firm believer in the idea that there is no such thing as 'Basic' karate, only people who have a 'Basic' understanding of it.

Knowing a little of Michael's karate history, I know his grasp on karate is far from basic.

Mike.


----------



## GojuBujin (Dec 16, 2002)

Osu,

Well its unfortunate for the data loss.

To update the thread manually.  We've had a few with questions about bunkai, and sanchin etc.

I posted a brand new Sanchin to the site, hopefully it is a bit clearer to see things.

The bunkai has also been updated.  Some of the bunkai in the manner they are performed aren't necessarily realistic for an altercation, they are basic in their approach and application.  Some of them I believe are quite usable in their current state that is displayed.  I also put up a few variations to the bunkai.  The bunkai are a little shall we say challenging on how you post them.   You don't want to get to far away from the kata so they a novice can see where in the kata they came from, but you don't want to get to far out either,  hopefully the bunkai displayed are somewhat balanced in the way they are presented.

Michael C. Byrd
http://www.inigmasoft.com/goyukai


----------

